# a couple silvers (pics)



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Here are two silver mice of varying color-quality. They are sisters. One has a shorter, broader face and the other has a slightly longer, thinner face. They'll be bred to a PEW male I'm getting from Jenny in three weeks.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

I love short faces in mice!


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

such a beautiful wee moose!!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I like them in so far as they don't keep the face from being sufficiently broad (particularly in bucks). Sometimes it's a fine line to draw.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

They're beautiful!


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

wow! we dont have mice like that in australia, their size, shape and ears are amazing, would love to see more


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks. I've been lucky to start out with some great mice, and I've worked really hard on them. These girls are still only 8 weeks old so I'm hoping they get even better as they mature.


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Beautiful, I love big pale selfs  
What colour are the parents of them ?


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Excellent condition as usual Jack. Great pics of very good mice. What a loss to the English fancy you are.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

great photos of a lovely looking mouse!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Seawatch Stud said:


> Excellent condition as usual Jack. Great pics of very good mice. What a loss to the English fancy you are.


Aww! Thank you. That's the nicest compliment I've gotten in a very long time!


----------

